# Looking to buy waterstones for sharpening.



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I was going to buy King brand. They seem good value.
What grit should I buy?
Amazon have 1000/6000 for about $30 and also 800/4000 FOR $30.
Would this be a good set for bush knives? Or would one of these sets be enough?

Cheers fellow preppers.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I would suggest starting a thread about the subject...


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I would suggest starting a thread about the subject...


I thought that is what I just did.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I thought that is what I just did.


I was just funning ya as I saw you had TWO different threads started about it. :vs_wave:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

DMT makes some nice little diamond whetstones, I have a few. Also "sticks n stones" our of Asheville NC, make great stuff, I used to work with them and have a lot of there stones. They make there stuff from diamond dust and epoxy. I also use a wee mill file on stainless or really ugly edges.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to poke at you, cause I did a search, but always called them whetstones. Worked in packing plants and lockers and everyone called them whetstones. I guess however you spell it they are the same thing. Shame on myself for nitpicking!


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not to poke at you, cause I did a search, but always called them whetstones. Worked in packing plants and lockers and everyone called them whetstones. I guess however you spell it they are the same thing. Shame on myself for nitpicking!


No, your right. They are called whetstones.
Not sure why I called them water stones. I guess because they are stones and you wet them.

Cheers for picking that up:laugh:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been sharpening knives with stones for a long time.

I actually produced a few YouTube videos called sharpening for dummies 1-3 so you can watch them and find out all I know.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...A5DB4C2A26AF88CC8BBCA5DB4C2A26AF8&FORM=VRDGAR

You tube as best as I know seems to drop off the views over 5 years old, I have some video's I've posted that are around 500k views but they never increase after 5 years of views, I'm not sure how that system works.

That being said my "sharpening for dummies' #1 is still at 292,000 views

Ok, but here is my point, if you actually get to the point where a "water stone" will make your blade sharper, you can accomplish the same thing with a strop with anything you can reasonably buy over the counter.

Just how many hairs do you need to shave off your arm before you are wasting your time?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Waterstones are indeed used. They are usually brought in from Japan, are finer in grain, and used to polish the edge to a higher grit level. You use water on them, not oil.

I'm a professional polisher. I buy my waterstones from Ken Schwartz.

Here's how it shakes out. A new knife comes from the factory at about 320 grit. The jackknife I carry is polished to 300,000 grit.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You need to match the edge with the task at hand. jmho. ymmv.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> You need to match the edge with the task at hand. jmho. ymmv.


I agree. But while I carry a TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T, over 75% of its use will involve food. I'm polishing a Kershaw Barge to take the beatings.

I will say this, no knife I ever polished was returned by its owner with the request "Make it dull again."


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Waterstones are indeed used. They are usually brought in from Japan, are finer in grain, and used to polish the edge to a higher grit level. You use water on them, not oil.
> 
> I'm a professional polisher. I buy my waterstones from Ken Schwartz.
> 
> Here's how it shakes out. A new knife comes from the factory at about 320 grit. The jackknife I carry is polished to 300,000 grit.


Are you serious, 300,000?
They say on the net that anything over 8000 for a knife is pointless.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What's a guy to do in the field to bring the edge back to 300,000? Sounds like knives meant to sit in a drawer or on display. jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You say new knives come in at 320 grit, that's about as sharp as most folks can handle. I use the draw the blade across your finger nail test, if it bites, its sharp enough for most anything the common man will need and easier to put the edge back.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> Are you serious, 300,000?
> They say on the net that anything over 8000 for a knife is pointless.


No, he's not serious, that's like sharpening a blade on polished marble.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> No, he's not serious, that's like sharpening a blade on polished marble.


It could be polished with over 3 million grit. I'm sorry......I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what ever happened to wheel stones on grinders?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jackangus said:


> Are you serious, 300,000?
> They say on the net that anything over 8000 for a knife is pointless.


They say a lot of stuff on the net. I have nanodiamond slurry and nano-cloth on glass that take edges to 3.2 million.

I think it's cultural. What an American thinks is "sharp" a Japanese polisher thinks as "broken."

Besides, some uses--like making sushi or sashimi--require sharper knives than those that prepare beef.

The Kizer below was polished with nanodiamond slurry.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> They say a lot of stuff on the net. I have nanodiamond slurry and nano-cloth on glass that take edges to 3.2 million.
> 
> I think it's cultural. What an American thinks is "sharp" a Japanese polisher thinks as "broken."
> 
> ...


I only want it sharp enough for a bush knife. Sharpening it that much would be a waste of time for a bush knive.
Cool knive though. It does look sharp.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Just ordered from Amazon the King 800, 1000, 4000, and 6000 grit Whetstones.
These will be fine for a good bush craft knife won't they?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> What's a guy to do in the field to bring the edge back to 300,000? Sounds like knives meant to sit in a drawer or on display. jmo.


I usually do not change the angle from the factory, and polishing does not change the Rc rating. The knife is just as durable as new, just refined. And now, 300,000 grit is nothing.

Below is a 22 dollar Kershaw "Barge." Using nanodiamond slurry and a nano-cloth mount, the edge is now 3.2 million grit. You can buy all of the necessary equipment from Ken Schwartz. For my money he has the best stones and ancillary equipment any polisher needs.

Now, you might argue that a hobbyist does not need a pocketknife that is many times sharper than a sushi knife--and I would agree. But if this can be done with an average knife, think of what you can do with a defensive knife, a knife used for processing deer, or your kitchen knives. Many foodies don't really know how sharp their folded Japanese steel knives can get.


----------

